# Dog Friendly Hotels or B&B's



## jonsav (Mar 30, 2009)

This summer we are taking the two dogs to the Lake District, from London where we live.
However they are not great travellers so I thought I might stop half way overnight somewhere off the A1 in roughly the Lincoln-Sheffield area.
Does anyone know of any hotels/B&B's that are dog friendly somewhere in that region?
Thank you, John


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey John,

Most travelodges and Hoilday Inn's allow dogs, Premier inn as well, they should tell u on the websites, basic but clean an dog friendly and not too expensive


----------



## jonsav (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you for the reply, I will look up the websites.

What a great footnote you have on your replies. If everybody took note of that the world would be a much better place.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Check the charges before you book too, travelodge was £20 per dog per stay last time we used them a while back which is a bit steep, most places its about £5-£10 if they charge extra. Often you have to check with individual hotel if its a chain whether they accept dogs and sometimes "pet friendly" on website means just small dogs in reality. We've stopped at campanile & best western also and think Ibis also accept dogs.

These sort of sites i.e laterooms often have a "Pets Allowed" option in facilities search. We often check out the satellite view of the hotel on a map to see if there are green areas or parks nearby for toilet trips.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

If you buy this month's Your Dog Magazine (out today) there is a travel supplement which has many dog friendly hotels/B&Bs/cottages etc and there are 2 pages covering the Lake District


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi John,

This website might be useful:
Enjoy life with your dog

Neil.


----------



## Sorrels Mum (Feb 22, 2011)

jonsav said:


> This summer we are taking the two dogs to the Lake District, from London where we live.
> However they are not great travellers so I thought I might stop half way overnight somewhere off the A1 in roughly the Lincoln-Sheffield area.
> Does anyone know of any hotels/B&B's that are dog friendly somewhere in that region?
> Thank you, John


I currently have an AA book from the library (looking for a pet friendly hotel myself). It is 2008 so not sure how up to date the info is but the following may be helpful: -

Castle Hotel Lincoln (centre) Home - Castle Hotel
Hillcrest, Lincoln 01522 510182
Newport, Lincoln (guest house) Untitled Document

There are loads in and around Sheffield including one on the Woodall Motorway service area - M1 - called Days Inn Sheffield Days Inn: Online hotel reservations, special hotel discounts, vacation packages and Wyndham Rewards


----------

